
Traces of Old Egyptian in Eurasian Languages - singularity2001
https://github.com/pannous/hieros/wiki
======
Koshkin
While there may be some "traces", it is worth noting that in general Old
Egyptian is not of Indo-European family (like Persian, for example), and the
"Asiatic" part of the family Egyptian is member of only includes Arabian
peninsula.

